
Print lungs and breathe life into them with stem cells - vinnyglennon
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611236/inside-the-effort-to-print-lungs-and-breathe-life-into-them-with-stem-cells/
======
godzillabrennus
Can we call this 4D printing?

